# Pre Season for SV Later



## culpepersmoke (Mar 1, 2022)

I was pulling a pork tenderloin out of the freezer today to SV tonight. I was thinking next time I could pre season the meat and put in the food saver bags and freeze. That way I could just plop them in the SV cooker and go verses thawing, taking out of a food saver bag and seasoning then put it back in a food saver bag.
Anyone tired this with good results? I can't think of any reason why it shouldn't  be OK.
Thanks.
Gordon


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 1, 2022)

It works and is a smart idea


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 1, 2022)

Have done that on a few occasions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2022)

I have done that as well. But if I had a frozen piece of meat in a vac pack & wanted to season it & SV it. I would just cut the top of the bag off & put the seasoning in then reseal it & then into the SV.
Al


----------



## xray (Mar 2, 2022)

This definitely works well and is great for the sake of convenience because there’s no need to thaw the meat. You could just put the frozen seasoned meat directly into the SV bath.

We do this a lot with chicken. Since it’s just my wife and I, we’ll buy the family pack of chicken, season it and portion two breasts to a bag and freeze.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 2, 2022)

Not much discussion about it but I think you need time for the salt and flavor to do their job and penetrate.  IMO seasoning a few days in advance is far superior than right before the bath.  I have not done it into the freezer but think it would well and possibly better than a dry brine for a few days but I am not typically that organized.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 2, 2022)

I do this all the time.  WAY easier than needing to thaw.  Works great.  

Just fire up the SV and toss it in.  I have a tri tip all seasoned and sealed waiting for a cook day.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks everyone. I am for sure going to give it a try.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2022)

culpepersmoke said:


> Thanks everyone. I am for sure going to give it a try.


It does work good . Here's something else I started doing for the longer cook time stuff .





						SV Eye round . Pre cooked  then frozen .
					

This is more about  a different way to do a SV cook than it is about what I had . I've been looking for an easier way for some of this . If you're doing SV , you know how good it can be , but also the time it takes can catch you by surprise .  So I've been buying the whole eye rounds and cutting...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Bytor (Mar 2, 2022)

Yep, been doing it both ways with great results.  Either season, bag, seal and freeze, or unwrap if frozen, season, bag and seal it then in the bath.  Tossing into the water while frozen and seasoned is so convenient.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 3, 2022)

Sounds like a good idea.  I never think that far ahead.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 3, 2022)

I'll jump on the pre-season wagon, too


----------

